# Terminated for Driving Off Hours



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

So far this must be the lowest. Someone I know just told me she was terminated with the reason for driving too many off hours. WTF??


----------



## gb21 (Dec 6, 2014)

Any more details on this?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

bscott said:


> Someone I know just told me she was terminated with the reason for driving too many off hours.


Please post the termination email.
This is insane! Independent contractors my ass!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Huh? Someone has to drive 24/7...... Need more details


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably driving so much they figured it was multiple people pretending to be the same driver.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I doubt they were deactivated for not driving enough. There's always 2 sides to a story right?


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Too many "off hours"? 

An Uber financed car can only be used for uber driving, so i hear. Maybe terminated for doing personal stuff in the Uber financed car? That would be cold blooded man.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> Probably driving so much they figured it was multiple people pretending to be the same driver.


UberJax better watch out! He keeps his app on 24/7.

He nearly got caught out once when he took a ping and raced to his car and the job as quickly as he could. When he stepped out to open his door to a UBER EXEC he noticed to his horror he was still in his Pyjamas and slippers!

Quick as a flash and with that unextinguishable smile he just told the 20 year old "What? You haven't been to a Pyjama Party before? Let me tell you all the fantastic games and fun you can have!"

Just a scenario that sprung to mind. ...


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> UberJax better watch out! He keeps his app on 24/7.
> 
> He nearly got caught out once when he took a ping and raced to his car and the job as quickly as he could. When he stepped out to open his door to a UBER EXEC he noticed to his horror he was still in his Pyjamas and slippers!
> 
> ...


Rotflmao!


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

What are "off hours"?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Get the exact email and post it. It could bring this entire behemoth down.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Get the exact email and post it. It could bring this entire behemoth down.


I don't know about you, but NO One including me, wants to bring the behemoth down. Drivers want a Partner that they can trust, a Partner that has their backs and pays heed to their Grievances, and a Partner that's not out to exploit them.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't know about you, but NO One including me, wants to bring the behemoth down. Drivers want a Partner that they can trust, a Partner that has their backs and pays heed to their Grievances, and a Partner that's not out to exploit them.


This would require the old beast to die, and be reborn. Much like a phoenix.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't know about you, but NO One including me, wants to bring the behemoth down. Drivers want a Partner that they can trust, a Partner that has their backs and pays heed to their Grievances, and a Partner that's not out to exploit them.


Hey Chi1! Stop inhaling Man! Sounds like you're doing some sweet weed there...did that dream begin before or after the first toke?


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't know about you, but NO One including me, wants to bring the behemoth down. Drivers want a Partner that they can trust, a Partner that has their backs and pays heed to their Grievances, and a Partner that's not out to exploit them.


That would require a WHOLE NEW COMPANY


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't know about you, but NO One including me, wants to bring the behemoth down. Drivers want a Partner that they can trust, a Partner that has their backs and pays heed to their Grievances, and a Partner that's not out to exploit them.


Do you think this is possible without either bringing the beast down or serious regulatory oversight? Even with stringent regulations I'm not sure how you can make a corporation a trustworthy "Partner" if the people at the top are low lifes.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Do you think this is possible without either bringing the beast down or serious regulatory oversight? Even with stringent regulations I'm not sure how you can make a corporation a trustworthy "Partner" if the people at the top are low lifes.


The fact of the matter is that a vast majority of Drivers have come to despise Uber for the it's lack of concern for the Drivers' operational reality. The list of Grievances is long. Drivers have emailed, filled out surveys, quit, and staged protests.
But it hasn't changed a thing. The reason is that due to the lone wolf nature of this gig, it's difficult to communicate and organise amongst Drivers.
The solution is for Drivers to actively inform other Drivers of this forum and to then form Local Driver Associations. These LDAs can then coordinate a National Plan of Action to force Uber to amend it's policies.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

My guess is he was driving too many hours which meant either he was overworking or multiple drivers both of which mean trouble. In typical Uber fashion they deactivated him instead of providing clear transparent guidelines and warning the driver before inactivation


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

bscott said:


> Someone I know just told me she was terminated with the reason for driving too many off hours. WTF??


My guess is that this is BS and we'll never see an email from the friend of a friend who happened to be riding on a bus when they saw someone's girlfriend show an email to a casual acquaintance on the sidewalk as the bus was driving by...


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I doubt they were deactivated for not driving enough. There's always 2 sides to a story right?


No three yours,mine and truth


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Luberon said:


> My guess is he was driving too many hours which meant either he was overworking or multiple drivers both of which mean trouble.





Courageous said:


> What are "off hours"?


Driving "Too Many Hours" does not mean Driving "Off Hours". And there is No Such Thing As Driving Too Many Hours For Uber:

@Krishna post:
*Insane hours promotion? Who does this?*
Here in Tucson we got this promotion for the month of October, promising $16 to $18 per hour aslong as you are on x amount of hours. They are promoting this as "$7200 in one month" but to get that you have to work 400 hours!


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Driving "Too Many Hours" does not mean Driving "Off Hours". And there is No Such Thing As Driving Too Many Hours For Uber:
> 
> @Krishna post:
> *Insane hours promotion? Who does this?*
> Here in Tucson we got this promotion for the month of October, promising $16 to $18 per hour aslong as you are on x amount of hours. They are promoting this as "$7200 in one month" but to get that you have to work 400 hours!


This is what CPUC says on the website
September 19, 2014

Report on Providing Accessible Vehicles

This report must be provided using the Microsoft Excel spreasheet in the link above.

Report on Providing Service By Zip Code

This report must be provided using the Microsoft Excel spreasheet in the link above.

Report on Problems with Drivers

This report must be provided using the Microsoft Excel spreasheet in the link above.

Report on Hours Logged by Drivers

This report must be provided using the Microsoft Excel spreasheet in the link above.

Report on Miles Logged by Drivers

This report must be provided using the Microsoft Excel spreasheet in the link above.

Report on Drivers Completing Driver Training Course

This report must be provided using the Microsoft Excel spreasheet in the link above.

Do you see where it says report on hours logged by driver


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

bscott said:


> So far this must be the lowest. Someone I know just told me she was terminated with the reason for driving too many off hours. WTF??


I think he means that she was driving hour that were not busy hours, (Uber emails us the best hours to work like a 4:00am to 7:00am) but she never driven any of the claimed Uber busy hour. I may be wrong but that's how I'm reading the thread title. ( driving too many Off "peck" hours) I know it's sounds really dum and fabricated. It doesn't appear that @bscott hasn't returned with more details. Hmmm. btw I never drive the hours Uber recommends or run to texted event locations, F-that they just emailed or texted the other 1000-2000 drivers in the area, run to those areas I'll just stay back and clean up the mess left behind.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm going to straight up call bs on that. Uber can encourage drivers to be online during certain hours but not driving those hours doesn't put your contract in jeopardy.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I'm going to straight up call bs on that. Uber can encourage drivers to be online during certain hours but not driving those hours doesn't put your contract in jeopardy.


Oh I think the evidence will be here soon enough. Then your entire company is HISTORY.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

arto71 said:


> This is what CPUC says on the website
> September 19, 2014


And Uber never complied with the CPUC Reporting Requirement.

_"This Ruling orders Rasier-CA, LLC (UberX or Respondent) to appear for
an Order to Show Cause Evidentiary Hearing (OSC hearing) and to show cause, if any, why Respondent should not be found in contempt of Decision 13-09-045 (Decision or D.13-09-045), fined and penalized, including suspension or revocation of its license to operate from this Commission, for failing to comply with D.13-09-045. The specific allegations that Respondent must address at the upcoming OSC hearing are discussed below."_

http://docs.cpuc.ca.gov/PublishedDocs/Efile/G000/M141/K888/141888401.PDF

That hearing was yesterday. I'd like to know what came out of today hearing!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@arto71 if you can navigate the CPUC site better than I can, please post whatever you can on the outcome of yesterday's hearing, thanx!


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The reason is that due to the lone wolf nature of this gig, it's difficult to communicate and organise amongst Drivers.
> The solution is for Drivers to actively inform other Drivers of this forum and to then form Local Driver Associations. These LDAs can then coordinate a National Plan of Action to force Uber to amend it's policies.


I believe Uber specifically plans local meetings with very short notice in order to prevent drivers from meeting up with each other or informing each other. For instance, there was a driver meeting in my city announced a couple weeks ago with barely 24 hours notice.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @arto71 if you can navigate the CPUC site better than I can, please post whatever you can on the outcome of yesterday's hearing, thanx!


Sure I can, it just it seems it's was private and we all know what's going on behind closed doors lol


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Sure I can, it just it seems it's was private and we all know what's going on behind closed doors lol


Nope it was a public hearing. And a recent CPUC orders explicitly prohibits ex parte communications, and CPUC is under heightened scrutiny thanx to PG&E gas pipeline explosion scandal.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Oh I think the evidence will be here soon enough. Then your entire company is HISTORY.


I hope not, that would put me out of a job. But if proof is posted, I'll eat my words. With ketchup.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Driving "Too Many Hours" does not mean Driving "Off Hours". And there is No Such Thing As Driving Too Many Hours For Uber:
> 
> @Krishna post:
> *Insane hours promotion? Who does this?*
> Here in Tucson we got this promotion for the month of October, promising $16 to $18 per hour aslong as you are on x amount of hours. They are promoting this as "$7200 in one month" but to get that you have to work 400 hours!


400 hours a month is over 13 hours a day. Strictly illegal in Nevada. But who cares? 
So I mow down 30 pedestrians on the Strip because I fell asleep at the wheel. Just show the judge the scale and I'm sure that he'll applaud my work ethic and even have the State pay for my body work.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

damn it @bscott where is the evidence


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Crickets.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

bscott said:


> So far this must be the lowest. Someone I know just told me she was terminated with the reason for driving too many off hours. WTF??


this is how unfounded rumors get started. Some clown comes in and makes a post with second hand information void of details then leaves and doesn't come back to answer follow up questions.

You Sir ( @bscott ) are full of shit.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> UberJax better watch out! He keeps his app on 24/7.
> 
> He nearly got caught out once when he took a ping and raced to his car and the job as quickly as he could. When he stepped out to open his door to a UBER EXEC he noticed to his horror he was still in his Pyjamas and slippers!
> 
> ...


It was one hell of a party I might add  ... The jammies didn't stay on long tho! 
It's just how I roll ...


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> this is how unfounded rumors get started. Some clown comes in and makes a post with second hand information void of details then leaves and doesn't come back to answer follow up questions.
> 
> You Sir ( @bscott ) are full of shit.


And you sir are an uberbot


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

bscott said:


> And you sir are an uberbot


YOU! Where's the evidence?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

@bscott you did start this rumor.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

bscott said:


> And you sir are an uberbot


Yet out of all the follow up questions in this thread, you answer none but yet respond to me. Get the **** out of here you troll.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

My dreams of a single forum thread destroying Uber once and for all...shattered.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Probably one of your many Uber disappointments.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Unlike you uber is not my life

Uber on!


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

bscott said:


> Unlike you uber is not my life
> 
> Uber on!


I don't know, I never said "Uber on" before. I think those who say that probably have Uber as their only thing in life.

Sorry nobody believed your bullshit story you posted. Maybe next time


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

bscott said:


> Unlike you uber is not my life
> 
> Uber on!


I'm very disappointed in you, bscott. That's all I can say.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Dad.....is that u?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

@bscott - I am also disappointed that you felt the need to invent an Uber issue in order to be accepted among your fellow drivers. It wasn't necessary, our standards are low and most of us already know that Uber is garbage.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey....well u know what they say

Hope = future disappointment


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

bscott said:


> Hey....well u know what they say
> 
> Hope = future disappointment


Hey! Have you been talking to my mother?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

bscott said:


> Unlike you uber is not my life
> 
> Uber on!


Wheres the proof?

You are the one that started this thread with a post that made little sense.

Uber on......lol


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

I thought this was the complaints dept. Guess your complaint is my post? 

Is this seargent stidenko from the uber squad? 

I'll see you in uber court


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

bscott said:


> I thought this was the complaints dept. Guess your complaint is my post?
> 
> Is this seargent stidenko from the uber squad?
> 
> I'll see you in uber court


Blah, blah. Blah, blah de blah de blah blah blah blah blah. And blah blah de blah de blah blah blah.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Wheres the proof?
> 
> You are the one that started this thread with a post that made little sense.
> 
> Uber on......lol


He was trolling. Let's stop feeding the troll.


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

bscott said:


> So far this must be the lowest. Someone I know just told me she was terminated with the reason for driving too many off hours. WTF??


Wtf?


----------

